

BlueHost, HostGator and HostMonster down - vital

I have VPS with multiple client websites hosted on HostGator.
Should I move or should I stay?
======
ohashi
It's hard to say, but I just did a write up about what we saw in our data:
[http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2013/08/03/service-
interrupted-...](http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2013/08/03/service-interrupted-
a-look-at-the-eig-bluehost-hostgator-hostmonster-justhost-outage-through-
twitter/)

tl;dr: companies have outages, big ones seem to regress to the mean. There are
companies that are liked a lot more though.

------
justinsteele
[https://twitter.com/hostgator](https://twitter.com/hostgator)

[https://twitter.com/bluehost](https://twitter.com/bluehost)

[http://enduranceresponse.com/](http://enduranceresponse.com/)

Looks like many sites are coming back online.

------
iSloth
It appears to be a network issue that is affecting all of them, I would
therefore assume that it's an issue on their upstream transit providers, or if
they share a data centre then it could be a localised network/power issue.

~~~
ohashi
They are all owned by EIG and are in the same data center.

------
vital
Definitely down: [http://mashable.com/2013/08/02/bluehost-
down/](http://mashable.com/2013/08/02/bluehost-down/)

------
RoadLinds
First: what the heck is going on & how is this possible? Second: Note - THEIR
sites are not down. So who the heck is THEIR server? ; )

------
AznHisoka
I'm using HostGator on 1 of my sites, and can confirm it's NOT down. Are you
sure it's just you?

~~~
vital
I am pretty sure it's just you.

------
ereckers
Yes. Move to a VPS provider that has never been down.

------
sk2code
JustHost was down as well. It came back online now.

